# San Gabriel Valley 626 Golden Streets Ride Sunday June 26



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2016)

Stopped in a local bike shop for some metric axle nuts a few weeks ago & noticed a huge banner on the back wall promoting a ride in the San Gabriel Valley. Several streets will be blocked off paving a route 18 miles long starting in South Pasadena, through our beloved Monrovia and onto Azusa. Looks like fun! Thought I'd spread the word & hopefully get a group of vintage bikes rolling for this event. Who's in?!?!?!
http://www.626goldenstreets.com/





*Sunday June 26* (8am-3pm)

_*Walk, Run, Skate, Bike and Explore the (626)*
18+ miles of open streets
linking *6 Foothill Gold Line stations* 
and *7 San Gabriel Valley cities *
from South Pasadena to Azusa 
on *6.26 Day *_






*Golden Streets is a FREE event! * But bring at least a few dollars to patronize local businesses, sample some of the SGV's food, drink, and ride the Foothill Gold Line.
*YOU get to decide where you start and finish.* There is no right or wrong way to experience the event. 
*All forms of non-motorized transportation are permitted*, including walking, biking, skating, jogging, ambling, and strolling. 
*Golden Streets is NOT a race.* There are no finisher medals or awards. Only smiles and miles of open streets. 
*Share the road. *Please exercise caution so everyone can have a safe, enjoyable day. 
*Specific Activity Hubs will remain open longer* *than the route itself* to allow participants time to relax, patronize local businesses, and experience the SGV's diverse offerings before heading home. Detailed timeline, locations and offerings will be posted in May 2016.
*Don't forget to stop, enjoy, and take a picture! *Share your best snapshots on social media with the hashtag*#626GoldenStreets *for a chance to win special one-time-only Golden Streets swag!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 16, 2016)

I'm in! I'll bring the family..


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2016)

Bummer it's the same day as Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap....
http://store.toppingevents.com/so-cal-cycle-swap-meet/


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 19, 2016)

They were promoting this at Ciclavia last weekend. I'm there!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Bummer it's the same day as Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap....
> http://store.toppingevents.com/so-cal-cycle-swap-meet/




Cycle Swap in the AM, 626 after


----------



## Jrodarod (May 19, 2016)

Yes , swap alone in the am and ride with the fam later..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bumping this up! Wanna see how many would like to meet up and roll deep for this ride. Hope we get a good size group so we can show those roadies and fixie gangs what a real bike looks like


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Presented by Metro[/paste:font]





*626 Golden Streets presented by Metro POSTPONED due to San Gabriel Complex Fire*
Due to active wildfires in the San Gabriel mountains, public safety officials and city staff, who have been monitoring the situation closely, have officially moved to postpone the 626 Golden Streets event.

The participating cities of South Pasadena, Arcadia, Monrovia, Duarte, Azusa, San Marino, Irwindale, County of Los Angeles, Metro, Bike San Gabriel Valley and event organizers would like to inform the public that the 18+ mile open streets event and all associated activities scheduled for June 26th will no longer be held this Sunday.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 24, 2016)

I guess I'll be heading to the swap now.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 25, 2016)

I'll be at the swap selling parts and of coarse, t-shirts!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh, section 1402 . Opposite side of main entrance. Not in bicycle lane. AKA "Beverly Hills " named after their pricing?


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 25, 2016)

Totally agree with your pricing comment! All the rusted bike part's must be "Gold Plated" under all that rust.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone wanna meet up somewhere in the SGV and ride around town anyway? Don't _have_ to meet in Monrovia, but riding distance to the meet-up spot _would_ be nice. Post up if you're interested. I have my lil nephew's B-day party from about 1-5pm, so I'm free for a morning or evening ride. LMK!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just a thought, but how bout taking the Gold Line somewhere? Maybe take a beater, lightweight bike instead of your prized portly ballooner? Anywhere from Azusa to Downtown LA is easily within reach...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd like to go with but can't make it tomorrow


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'd like to go with but can't make it tomorrow



Bummer!

Im in!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 26, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'd like to go with but can't make it tomorrow




You'll be self promoting at the LB Cycle Swap


----------



## None (Jun 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Just a thought, but how bout taking the Gold Line somewhere? Maybe take a beater, lightweight bike instead of your prized portly ballooner? Anywhere from Azusa to Downtown LA is easily within reach...



I would love to go. I don't have my other bicycles! My Schwinn Madison is being painted. :-/ all I have is my Elgin, Schwinn Hornet and Linus.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 26, 2016)

Madison? Track bike? What year?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Madison? Track bike? What year?



Easy there big fella


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Easy there big fella



An '86 is my bday bike!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Ohh its a white schwinn!!!! Total holy grail bike!!!


----------



## None (Jun 26, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> An '86 is my bday bike!



I


CrazyDave said:


> Ohh its a white schwinn!!!! Total holy grail bike!!!




I totally have that bicycle. B-) I was told it was from the late seventies! Hopefully it's *our* birthday bike, Cody. I need to figure out what year it is. That'd be awesome! When I got it it had like 5000 coats of house paint and was full of stickers. Haha stripped it down and could barely make out the Madison  decals. So I had to have it painted. :/ but I purchased NOS decals and a headbadge for it. Although I still have the original headbadge. Now I need to make sure I purchased the correct decals!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 1, 2016)

Getting back on track, has anyone heard if this has been rescheduled?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Getting back on track, has anyone heard if this has been rescheduled?




Nothing yet....


----------



## kevin x (Aug 5, 2016)

I hope they reschedule the 626,  it looks like fun. I also like your suggestion Mike about a DTLA ride - Grand central Market and new bike lanes!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

Lets do this!!!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/626-golden-streets.102458/#post-689200

http://www.626goldenstreets.com




@rustjunkie
@rustintime
@Pedal pushers
@Desireé
@lulu
@Velocipedist Co.
@the2finger
@Vintage Paintworx
@tripple3
@cyclingday
@Birdzcad64
@Cory
@King Louie
@Joe Buffardi
@Robertriley
@Schwinn499
@kevin x
@LadySchwinn1948


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah im down.


----------



## None (Feb 21, 2017)

Let's ride Foothill Flyers!


----------



## None (Feb 21, 2017)

http://www.626goldenstreets.com


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hippie Mike and I are planning to pedal up the San Gabriel River Trail to the Dam.
We'll start at 1st light but don't think we'll be in the area until 10 something... where can we MEET UP?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hippie Mike and I are planning to pedal up the San Gabriel River Trail to the Dam.
> We'll start at 1st light but don't think we'll be in the area until 10 something... where can we MEET UP?
> View attachment 425693




Thinking we'll meet up @ Library Park. 10:00am sounds fine. The route runs just a few blocks from there, so we can just roll down & join the crowd...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hippie Mike and I are planning to pedal up the San Gabriel River Trail to the Dam.
> We'll start at 1st light but don't think we'll be in the area until 10 something... where can we MEET UP?
> View attachment 425693



Now that's hardcore! :eek: Luckily it's down hill all the way back.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Lets do this!!!
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/626-golden-streets.102458/#post-689200
> 
> http://www.626goldenstreets.com
> ...




I won't be able to make this one. I'm going to help Penny study for a test. I'm bummed that I can't make it, but my daughter comes first. And I love helping her study. Have a great time for me and thank you for the heads up


----------



## King Louie (Mar 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Just a thought, but how bout taking the Gold Line somewhere? Maybe take a beater, lightweight bike instead of your prized portly ballooner? Anywhere from Azusa to Downtown LA is easily within reach...



What day Bro ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2017)

King Louie said:


> What day Bro ?



We can set something up soon. This was last year when I was all pumped up for the 626 Ride and it got cancelled. You coming out Sunday for this year's ride??? Should be fun!


----------



## King Louie (Mar 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> We can set something up soon. This was last year when I was all pumped up for the 626 Ride and it for cancelled. You coming out Sunday for this year's ride??? Should be fun!



Oh it still ont this Sunday !


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes! Library Park at 10am!


----------



## King Louie (Mar 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes! Library Park at 10am!



Plan too


----------



## King Louie (Mar 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes! Library Park at 10am!



Plan too


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes! Library Park at 10am!








I will keep in touch with you guys once we start getting closer I am leaving my house about 5:20 AM


----------



## Cory (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm rolling up there for the ride. Can't wait to pedal around with my buddies [emoji12] [emoji106]


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 1, 2017)

So much for winning a medal.... broken dreams.......


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 2, 2017)

Hell ya meet up at 10 i could still go to Pomona swap meet  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Who else is going??? Getting pumped up over here!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2017)

Chili's almost ready, getting fueled up


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 2, 2017)

Im exited.
mapped a route...


----------



## None (Mar 2, 2017)

Cory said:


> I'm rolling up there for the ride. Can't wait to pedal around with my buddies [emoji12] [emoji106]




Yay!!!


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Im exited.
> mapped a route...
> View attachment 430450



Looks like about 43 miles to get to the ride. Math checks out. Luckily I will be running the support vehicle for them.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 3, 2017)

FYI, the current forecast shows rain around 9:00 am.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> FYI, the current forecast shows rain around 9:00 am.



Between you and me....I'm getting a lil sick and tired of all this damn rain[emoji34]


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Between you and me....I'm getting a lil sick and tired of all this damn rain[emoji34]



Yup, I know we desperately need it, but c'mon already!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2017)

Don't be discouraged; That is "Cloud Cover" for best Riding Day Ever!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Don't be discouraged; That is "Cloud Cover" for best Riding Day Ever!



I hope you right!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 3, 2017)

Im so there!!! Its gonna be a party!!!


----------



## kevin x (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm in !


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im so there!!! Its gonna be a party!!!



Let's pregame it at my place!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sweet!! Ill bring your satan


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

Ill bring a bunch of hula girls, satans, and all local shur-spin orders.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

9am beers it is


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 4, 2017)

Uh oh, ride starting at beer o clock...

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Uh oh, ride starting at beer o clock...
> 
> Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk



What time you showing up? I'll make sure to have plenty of frosty Mississippi Muds on hand


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

Dont worry, I will been holding onto everybodys masterlinks. Lol!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> What time you showing up? I'll make sure to have plenty of frosty Mississippi Muds on handView attachment 431090



I swear you are the only person who drinks that

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I swear you are the only person who drinks that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I hope you're right. More for me![emoji12]


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll have one...just to keep Jason from being right 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> What time you showing up? I'll make sure to have plenty of frosty Mississippi Muds on handView attachment 431090



Wisely, you haven't told me where you live...lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 4, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Dont worry, I will been holding onto everybodys masterlinks. Lol!



Sounds kinky 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2017)

first stop?

http://www.mtlowebrewing.com/


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Wisely, you haven't told me where you live...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Text sent...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> first stop?
> 
> http://www.mtlowebrewing.com/



And last stop.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

I whipped up a build just for this ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

Alarm set for 7am.  Bikes will be out and ready to roll by 8. Beers pouring by 9. Meet at Library Park and rolling by 10. Sounds like the perfect way to start a beautiful Sunday. See you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2017)

Get the app?
626 Golden Streets


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Get the app?
> 626 Golden Streets
> 
> View attachment 431300



Ha! Just downloaded it! Good idea


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 5, 2017)

Damn early birds...

Ol night owl like me can't catch a break with these early Sunday rides but I'll drag my butt up....see ya in the mornin'!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey Cody!  WAKE UP!!!! Lol!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)

See you guys at the park!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm awake...I think...Zzzzzzzz......


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2017)

Sweet!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 5, 2017)

I love GOOOOLLLD!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)

im early,grub time.


----------



## iswingping (Mar 5, 2017)

Got in super early to Anaheim with my family this am.    Not gonna make it to this ride.  Hope all my Ca. riders have a great time!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)

So where is everyone?


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

Rode from So Pass , here at Monrovia


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

Duarte has best stop


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## None (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

Made it to Irwindale , coming your way


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you guys rolling or staying 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Are you guys rolling or staying
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



At The Congregation in Azusa now


----------



## King Louie (Mar 5, 2017)

40+ miles on the 1947 Klunker build and the last 10 was pouring ! Wet , cold & tired but it was great ! Good seeing everybody wish I could of hung out but had a ways to travel back to truck , see you all on the next FF ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2017)

had a great time today rollin with the foothill flyers.met some more cabers.kool folks and good times.see ya all in a couple weeks


----------

